# Fog Lights: Tinted vs. HID



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I have 3k in my headlights if that helps...


----------



## gcruze86 (Jul 17, 2013)

Just use 3000k halogens for fog lamps. All over ebay from Germany etc. Good brands like Narva & Phillips make them.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Anyone know if there is a big difference between the 2500k and the 3000k Halogens? Probably going this route.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Nokya hyper yellows are really nice. I had them in a previous car and I think they were the 2500k (pure yellow).


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> Anyone know if there is a big difference between the 2500k and the 3000k Halogens? Probably going this route.


If your going to go halogens I would say just keep it stock I had them was worse then stock with light output because yellow has less lumens then white hence why you can see better in fog with yellow fogs but I had bulbs switched to HiD its just plug and play real easy, it's the same amount of work to change the bulb anyways, just go hid


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> Anyone know if there is a big difference between the 2500k and the 3000k Halogens? Probably going this route.










It's not from the front but still bright I have them aimed to fill in most of the close rang headlight voids


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

IROCZILLA said:


> All personal opinions aside, I wanted to know who has done 3000k HIDs in their fog lights and who has done a yellow film tinted over the lens with a stock bulb. I'm pretty sure I'm doing one or the other just wanted to know if it'd be worth it to drop HIDs in the fogs.
> 
> So for those that have tinted:
> How's the light output?
> ...


What did you decide I am wondering same thing was leaning toward yellow tint, anyone have pictures??


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

AmbersCruze8822 said:


> What did you decide I am wondering same thing was leaning toward yellow tint, anyone have pictures??


I'm going with the 2500k Halogens until I can put HIDs in them, I'll post when installed.


----------

